#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-24
<orangeninja> chibihogoshino you still here?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<orangeninja> how do you start python in ubuntu? It is not in my applications list but it shows installed.
<chibihogoshino> drop to a terminal and type python
<orangeninja> ohh duh....ha ha
<chibihogoshino> yeah its not gui
<orangeninja> how would you save work?
<chibihogoshino> i never really used that part of it
<chibihogoshino> i just wrote the program in pico and saved it and then ran it on the command line
<chibihogoshino> you can use any text editor tho ..
<orangeninja> I guess that is what you have to do to save it maybe
<chibihogoshino> you just save the file like a regular docuemnt
<chibihogoshino> but it has to be basic text and not a doc or word file
<orangeninja> what is the newest version?
<chibihogoshino> 3
<chibihogoshino> but 2.6 is good
<chibihogoshino> when you get enter python it has the version at the top
<orangeninja> yep, I got 2.6
<chibihogoshino> thats what i used
<orangeninja> sudo apt-get install idle
<chibihogoshino> lol
<orangeninja> lol,
<chibihogoshino> sundays are more idle than most days for some reason
<orangeninja> IDLE might help with your python programming unless you just want to do it in cli
<vychune> hello?
<chibihogoshino> hello vychune
<wrst> hey vychune
<chibihogoshino> orangeninja: iv tried idle and didnt like it
<chibihogoshino> hi wrst
<orangeninja> my bad then bro.
<vychune> hey yall can yall help me with this
<vychune> http://pastebin.com/wvMBHYPB
<vychune> guys?
<vychune> anyone?
<orangeninja> I'm so new I don't even know what that is....lol
<vychune> ok im trying to open software center and it wont open thats the output i get
<chibihogoshino> thats odd vychune
<chibihogoshino> i get the
<chibihogoshino> WARNING:root:No styling hints for trinity were found... using Human hints.
<chibihogoshino> too tho
<vychune> yeah i expected that too but the no file error is what im worried about
<chibihogoshino> did you change or update anything ?
<vychune> im doing that a lot lately now actually
<chibihogoshino> sudo apt-get install software-center
<chibihogoshino> did you try that ?
<vychune> i just thought to do that
<vychune> ill do it when the update finishes
<vychune> wonder what happened to wrst
 * wrst eyes vychune
<vychune> :)
<vychune> what?
<chibihogoshino> maybe you cant run software-center while a update is running
<wrst> vychune: you got that opening software center?
<wrst> i have ran software center while updating, even told it to download stuff it will just wait until the lock on apt clears
<vychune> @wrst:yes i did sir @chibihogoshino not while an update was running
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<vychune> update's done running apt get line
<vychune> software-center is already the newest version.
<vychune> that is the output
<wrst> vychune: that's certainly a new one
<wrst> to me
<vychune> lol
<vychune> oh im using peppermint/xubuntu
<orangeninja> brb
<vychune> ? brb
<wrst> hmm vychune
<vychune> yeah this is a dozey
<wrst> vychune: so you are running the actual peppermint distro?
<vychune> kinda sorta
<vychune> installed the xbuntu package
<wrst> well from my understanding pepermint uses the linux mint software manager
<wrst> what do you mean you installed the xubuntu package?
<vychune> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wrst> ok gotcha well i'm not for sure because that's quite the "different" setup :)
<vychune> well yeah
<wrst> i don't but maybe the two software managers are messing with each other vychune? maybe try uninstalling the one you don't want to use
<wrst> but peppermint looks to depart from ubuntu a lot so i'm not really for sure
<vychune> brb
<vychune> i know what that means now
<vychune> so ill brb
<vychune> ok im back
<vychune> what if i reinstall?
<vychune> ????????????
<wrst> reinstall what?
<vychune> Tell me why i just found Linux Mint Software Manager
<wrst> ?
<vychune> Ubuntu Software Center
<wrst> i don't know i'm thinking the two may not work together so you will need to uninstall the one you don't need, but that's totally a guess
<vychune> reinstall that but i guess i can use linux mints
<vychune> right
<wrst> yeah... or just install ubuntu :P
<vychune> i have lucid on my second HD
<wrst> solve a lot of those issues i think
<vychune> lol
<vychune> when natty comes out lol
<wrst> i'm testing it right now
<vychune> good?
<wrst> yes its going pretty good i think
<wrst> well vychune gotta go catch you later
<vychune> whats a good bookeeping program?
<vychune> oh ok me too later
<wrst> vychune: gnucash possibly
<wrst> nothing that competes with quickbooks though
<vychune> oh yeah thanks
<vychune> rolls eyes
<wrst> that i know of there are some others that might be ok i will try to find them for you later
<vychune> ok thanks
<vychune> later
<wrst> later
<orangeninja> anybody still here?
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: you around?
<Dan9186[MM]> ok i've put on a little weight lately, but you don't have to go pointing it out to everyone
<cyberanger> hehe
<cyberanger> I've been working on a blog post for what you've been needing
<cyberanger> for the ssh server
<cyberanger> and should have a link tonight, if things go as planned
<cyberanger> catching up on things from the convention I was just at, luckily there wasn't alot, just a few hours
<Dan9186[MM]> sounds good
<Dan9186[MM]> i like blog posts, they're usually easier to follow
<cyberanger> well, usually might not apply here
<cyberanger> I'm used to a one on one
<cyberanger> thus why I help via irc
<cyberanger> not the wiki
<cyberanger> but I'm giving it a shot
<cyberanger> I'm just the type that tailors help to the issue, blog posts gotta be somewhat generic
<cyberanger> by comparison
 * chibihogoshino tweets: test
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: well give it your all, and hopefully i'll be able to glean something from it :P
<Xpistos> Hey yal
<Xpistos> Anybody got a windows 7 product key they aren't using?
<wrst> cyberanger: ? ^^^^ ;)
<Xpistos> My wife has to have it for a VM so she can run windows for work
<Xpistos> and she only needs it for office 2007
<Xpistos> it is rediculous
<Xpistos> all my boxes have xp and vista codes
<Xpistos> now wn7
<wrst> Xpistos: how about office 2007 and wine?
<Xpistos> no good
<Xpistos> there are issues
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: you want a unlocked HTC Kaiser ?
<Xpistos> in crossover there are issues
<Xpistos> this is making em absolutely crazy
<Xpistos> I hear her compaining all weekend
<wrst> Xpistos: i have used it with just wine, but not a lot
<Xpistos> I say I have xp and vista, but noooooooo
<Xpistos> they have to have win7
<wrst> why win 7 if its just for office 2007? that's crazy
<Xpistos> they want win7 and office 2007
<Xpistos> office 2007 i have like a volume license for
<Xpistos> windows 7 - nada
<Xpistos> bubkis
<Xpistos> zilch
<Xpistos> squatah
<Xpistos> oxi
<Xpistos> (that is Greek for no)
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: ever heard of removewat ?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: that might help you get that VM going
<pace_t_zulu> it may be outdated though
<Xpistos> removewat?
<Xpistos> pisses me off. i got copies of everything except the thing they say she must have to run the stuff I have
<Xpistos> retarded
<Xpistos> I will check it out
<Xpistos> thanks pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> google it
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i think it is outdated... but there must be some sort of successor out there
<Xpistos> I will find it. I only really need it til the middle of february anyway so she can get started and then I can go buy the stupid license and have software and license together
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-25
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: that's actually an intresting model, unoffical android port
<chibihogoshino> i charged it and it has windows on it but the touch screen isnt working
<chibihogoshino> if i plug it in the usb it gets a network connection tho
<cyberanger> hmm, what's on it now
<chibihogoshino> windows mobile
<cyberanger> you happen to know the version?
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> it dosnt say anything else when booting it up
<cyberanger> there are some driver issues on it, left out hardware acceleration support
<cyberanger> idk if the touchscreen issue is hw or sw, though
<cyberanger> but I ususally keep to hardware keys myself anyhow
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i dont know if it has the option for hard ware keys to unlock it
<cyberanger> unlock it?
<cyberanger> you mean unlock the screen
<cyberanger> ?
<chibihogoshino> yeah  the screen
<cyberanger> AT&T Tilt, who knows
<cyberanger> that phone has 4 revisions
<cyberanger> 2 of which AT&T bought
<chibihogoshino> damn
<chibihogoshino> i wonder if it has a key combo to bypass the lock
<cyberanger> maybe
<cyberanger> or maybe a switch in the monitor, open close
<chibihogoshino> yeah thats what people said but it dosnt do anything when i flip open the screen
<cyberanger> yeah, it'd be a nice one to fix
<wrst> Xpistos: mornign
<Xpistos> morning sir
<wrst> how you doing?
<vychune> morning
<wrst> woot off, www.woot.com
<wrst> morning vychune
<Xpistos> isn't it down right now
<vychune> how are you guys this morning
<vychune> im on it so i guess not
<Xpistos> okay yeah it is up now
<wrst> no Xpistos back up and wooting
<wrst> vychune: did you ever get your whole gui software manager stuff going?
<vychune> nope ill just use synaptic
<vychune> wooting? really?
<vychune> have you guys ever herad of fmylife.com?
<vychune> *heard
<wrst> no i haven't vychune
<Svpernova09> <3 fmylife.com
<vychune> its funny. i go to when i think im having a bad day and look at how bad other lives are to cheer up and say "well at least i'm not doing that bad" lol
<vychune> its basiclly people saying the worst stuff about thier day
<vychune> (i swear one of these days ill learn how to type)
<vychune> oh yeah wrst im using homebank
<wrst> i have never used it, is it good vychune?
<vychune> yep its great
<wrst> cool i might look at that vychune thanks
<vychune> you know when natty is coming out? @Svpernova09 you use fmylife?
<vychune> @wrst no problem
<vychune> Wow its quiet\
<vychune> too quiet
<Svpernova09> Use as in post? no, but I read it occasionally
<vychune> i posted one
<vychune> oh wait i got one
<Svpernova09> I keep all my randomn brain leakage limited to irc and sometimes twitter
<wrst> vychune: towards teh end of april on natty
<wrst> vychune: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Svpernova09> vychune: you're in memphis?
<vychune> yes sir i am
<vychune> thank wrst
<Svpernova09> Nice, more west TN people
<vychune> ????????????
<Svpernova09> I'm in memphis as well
<Svpernova09> So is Dan9186[MM]
<Svpernova09> jfenn is as well, netritious is in horn lake
<vychune> oh ok cooool
<Svpernova09> We had a meetup saturday >.< you should have come out
<vychune> YOU GUYS DIDNT SAY NOTHING lol
<Svpernova09> lol
<Svpernova09> Are you familiar with the MidsouthMakers?
<Svpernova09> Thats where we had the meetup. Dan and I are a part of the MM group
<vychune> oh ok i have no idea what that is
<Svpernova09> http://www.midsouthmakers.org
<Svpernova09> Memphis Hackerspace
<vychune> already on and on your site
<Xpistos> is woot up for you now?
<vychune> like your blog
<wrst> no woot for me Xpistos
<wrst> their servers are having a hard time with the wootoff
<Svpernova09> vychune: our meetings are open to the public, if your into the kind of sutff on our site + wiki, stop by Friday @ 7pm. We meet every friday at our space or at republic coffee
<Svpernova09> This week is at our space
<Svpernova09> me /pushes orias out of the channel
<orias> ptttttt :p
<vychune> LOL!
<vychune> Svpernova09: oh ok
<wrst> greetings orias
<orias> o/
<vychune> orias how you doing
<vychune> Svpernova09: freemont?
<orias> working, lurking, trying to get caught up with my coffee
<Svpernova09> Yah 2203 freemont, we're on googlemaps too.
<Svpernova09> This friday is going to be a very relaxed / informal meeting / hang out at the space see what people are working on.
<vychune> well if i can get a ride ill come
<Svpernova09> We can show off our Proxmox machines and openVZ containers that are running all of our services and such
<vychune> oh ok ill be the yound black kid lol
<vychune> *young
<Svpernova09> coo
<orias> where do you live vychune?
 * orias is with MM as well
 * orias is not a serial killer
<orias> ;)
<Svpernova09> rofl
<vychune> MEMPHIS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vychune> (@serial killer comment) WTF lol
 * wrst is in fear of all the Memphians
<vychune> ok how do do the star thing?
<Svpernova09> vychune: if you're under 18, you'll want a parent/guardian with you, we have powertools and stuff to kill yourself with, so for insurance purposes we have to require people over 18 or have parent/guardian
<wrst> vychune: you type /me  followed by your comment
 * vychune is 19
<Svpernova09> Coo
<wrst> vychune: good for a moment i was afraid Svpernova09 might have to adopt you to let you in
 * vychune flips off wrst
<Svpernova09> wrst: don't tempt me!
<vychune> LOL!
<wrst> ha ha
<Svpernova09> I'll go angelina up in here if it gets us more members!
<vychune> orias where you from dude
<vychune> as in joile?
<orias> az, but memphis currently
<orias> H hood :p
<Svpernova09> yeah
<vychune> H hood?
<vychune> oh yeah Svpernova09 the fml i had was
<vychune> Today, i got my first job since starting college. It's at a place called faster taxes. My neighbor owns a tax business too. My mom said i need to quit becuase he thinks ill steal his tax secrets. FML
<orias> lol
<orias> depending on where youi live, i can give you a lift up to the space on friday, but you'd need to find a way home perhaps
<vychune> whitehaven?
<vychune> wait wait what time does it start?
<vychune> never mind i get off work when you guys start
<Dan9186[MM]> bah
<Dan9186[MM]> that's a horrible excuse
<vychune> i mean about the ride not the event lol
<Dan9186[MM]> gotsta clarify these things
<Dan9186[MM]> otherwise it'll confuse orias
<vychune> lol
<Svpernova09> He's easily confused
<vychune> can he walk and chew gum? lol
<orias> where am I? who are you people? where's my applesauce?
<orias> Nurse!
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> hey how do make a program default in Firefox
<orias> so I applied this patch yesterday: http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/71328.html and now i have smooth skipless 1080p playback even while flipping through the compiz cube 0.0
<orias> edit>preferences>applications
<vychune> yeah i got that but i cant find the program file
<orias> /usr/bin
<orias> or find the program in the application menu, then look at its preferences to find the command/location
 * vychune slaps himself 
<vychune> duh thank man
<orias> :) np
<vychune> im still here btw
<orias> lol
<Dan9186[MM]> ZenAdm1n: smack ryan if you will for me at some point, i pinged him earlier and he's yet to respond
<ZenAdm1n> ryan needs to get smacked after making fun of my seating selection today, yoga ball.
 * wrst shakes his head as the memphians have over powered the rest of the state :)
<ZenAdm1n> FYI, Golum meets tonight at Southwest TN Community College http://www.golum.org/meetings
<vychune> oh 4real?
<ZenAdm1n> 4sho
<ZenAdm1n> lunchtime!
<vychune> oh no macon newvermind lol
<Dan9186[MM]> ZenAdm1n: rofl, i think he made good choice on that one :P
 * Dan9186[MM] is texting ryan asking about coworkers sitting on balls
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: what's up
<xTEMPLARx> workin workin
<xTEMPLARx> how's you be?
<Dan9186[MM]> ZenAdm1n: i've been told that you're the green initiative of worldspice and they're counting you as reduced carbon emissions
<xTEMPLARx> wrst i'm about to put natty on my mini-lappy
<xTEMPLARx> wish the poor devil luck
<orias> :)
<ZenAdm1n> I only took the job because Whole Foods is next door.  :)
<ZenAdm1n> Sitting on your own balls is fine. It's sitting on your coworkers balls I find objectionable.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you are living on the wild side
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  tell me about it.  I should take out extra insurance or something.
<xTEMPLARx> but if I did, I'm afraid my wife would pay someone to take me out.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its pretty good i'm not totally sold on unity yet
<xTEMPLARx> how frequently do you try to use it?
<wrst> usually 3-5 times a week keep it updated etx
<wrst> *etc
<xTEMPLARx> ah
<xTEMPLARx> so not enough to muscle past the differences in what you're used to versus what it gives u?
<xTEMPLARx> or is it something other than the learning curve
<xTEMPLARx> something deeper, more sinister
<wrst> no it is what it is very early in unity's development but generally see some really nice improvement every week
<xTEMPLARx> you just letting it do its normal updates like any regular build, or are you having to wipe and reinstall somewhat frequently?
<xTEMPLARx> its doing a partial upgrade right outa the box :\
<wrst> no just regular upgrades xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> go little lappy go!
<wrst> well not exactly regular i'm running apt-get dist-upgrade so i get all the changes such as open office changing to libre office
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> that's good stuffs
<wrst> or as i say libre ( i really hate that name) office
<wrst> cool xTEMPLARx, and glad to see east TN representin' a little the memphians were starting to scare me earlier
<xTEMPLARx> you hate it?
<wrst> yeah i don't like the name
<xTEMPLARx> i don't mind libre... :D
<wrst> yeah its ok i suppose
<wrst> just not my cup o' tea
<xTEMPLARx> what would YOU call it?
<wrst> i wouldn't call it libre office
<wrst> freedom office?
<wrst> free office
<xTEMPLARx> sounds cheap
<xTEMPLARx> as in crappy
<wrst> document something another
<xTEMPLARx> but I see what u mean
<wrst> yeah none of those names are particular good either but gotta be something better
<xTEMPLARx> I'd say a very major challenge is coming up with a name that hasn't already been used in some similar capacity
<wrst> yes that woudl be wonderful i think
<xTEMPLARx> interesting that it hides all your apps from you so well
<xTEMPLARx> natty that is
<xTEMPLARx> maybe that'll change after these updates install
<wrst> not really xTEMPLARx but if you click on the ubuntu logo you can get them
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, a folder full of them, unsorted save for alphabetically
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> gnome shell did a better job of that aspect
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its going to be a lot better
<wrst> still not to alpha 2 yet
<xTEMPLARx> coolio
<vychune> anyone here
<ZenAdm1n> It's snowing in Memphis. Looks like the Golum meeting is going to be cancelled.
<starsprout> hi folks!
<orias> o/
<starsprout> what's the fix for getting a broadcom pci wireless adapter running in ubuntu 9.10?
<orias> system>additional drivers?
<orias> :)
<starsprout> lol
<starsprout> no that's not it
<orias> sorry... ive always had luck with it always working :p
<orias> whats it doing?
<starsprout> it's showing up in lspci but it's not seen by network manager
<starsprout> I'll just use ethernet
<orias> what about ifconfig wlan0 up?
<orias> or just restarting network-manager?
<starsprout> what is the command for restarting network-manager?
<orias> try 'sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart'
<orias> is it a new card?
<starsprout> no it's an old machine we're refurbishing and it came with this pci wifi card
<starsprout> I found a fix on google tho - giving that a shot
<orias> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-26
<wrst> hello orangeninja
<orangeninja> hey wrst, how's it going?
<wrst> going great how about you?
<orangeninja> going good. hoping it doesnt snow too bad tonight.
<orangeninja> what you up to tonight?
<chris4585> wrst, I thought you would like this possibly http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/pardus-2011-kde-sc-455-with-pinch-of.html
<wrst> interesting ChanServ
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> interesting chris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: ChanServ is intrestingly quiet ;-)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger, how are you doing?
<cyberanger> not too bad, eating breakfeast, then some blogging and coding
<cyberanger> followed by some server work
<cyberanger> trying to make it a busy day
<cyberanger> and you?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> just a typical work day for me cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: would you like me to shake things up? >:-)
<wrst> ha ha i don't know cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> so many reasons for a BSoD
<cyberanger> I hate it when things hit a certain level of routine
<wrst> well not exactly routine but this is the portion of the month when i don't have so much to do
<cyberanger> ah, that might not be good
<cyberanger> allows for boredom
<cyberanger> the possibility of boredom, at least
<cyberanger> if your used to a higher level
<cyberanger> if my mind isn't going, it just shuts down, never good
<wrst> ha ha no i enjoy this time :)
<cyberanger> that's one nice thing about linux, so much to tweak, hack and so on, makes it a hobby easy on the wallet, but not easy on the mind
<cyberanger> (well, it can be easy on the mind too, flexable like that)
<wrst> cyberanger: at work i just try to keep a computer running, since we use windows, i'm afraid to tinker much :)
<cyberanger> wrst: ah come on, sure it sucks, has more limits, but you can tweak it too
<cyberanger> and when your done tweaking, install linux ;-)
<wrst> yes but i usually have to reinstall it :)
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> whoa hey didnt see you here
<vychune> whatcha up to
<wrst> vychune: i'm always here
<vychune> all right then lol
<wrst> cyberanger and I are like a bad cold we never leave
<vychune> where is cyber?
<vychune> hey what client do you use?
<wrst> i use quassel
<wrst> vychune: i use it in a client - core setup
<vychune> oh ok
 * cyberanger coughs over here
<cyberanger> I use irssi or weechat
<cyberanger> recently it's been weechat
<wrst> weechat and irssi are also exteremly good vychune
<vychune> oh ok
<wrst> probably better true clients tha quassel but quassel with a gui i s just preferred by me
<vychune> i use xchat
<vychune> wow it got quiet atfer i said that
<cyberanger> wrst: better indeed
<wrst> xchat i ok
<wrst> cyberanger: :P
 * cyberanger says don't mind me, just chatting from a smartphone, keeping mobile
<vychune> lol
 * vychune says why is the next meet on thursday?
 * vychune jumps up and down 
<vychune> heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy anyone here?
<xTEMPLARx> nope
<xTEMPLARx> not a soul here
<wrst> i'm not here either
<xTEMPLARx> so, by extrapolation, it would seem wrst has no soul
<wrst> vychune: the are always on the first thursday of the month
<wrst> wel xTEMPLARx now that you mention it i've had people at my church tell me that so could be true
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> so no dancing or singing for you!
<vychune> wow thats messed up
<xTEMPLARx> what's messed up?
<xTEMPLARx> he can't help it
<xTEMPLARx> that's how he was born
<xTEMPLARx> or raised
<xTEMPLARx> or somethin
<vychune> LOL
<xTEMPLARx> but I don't care what ya say, wrst is all right by me
<vychune> or something?
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: glad we are getting the jump before memphis takes completely over
<vychune> WHERE MY MEMPHIANS AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * xTEMPLARx grabs the Memphian Spray.   *SsSSsSsSssSssSSSSsSsss*
<xTEMPLARx> ah much better
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> oh no here they come!!!!
<vychune> jkibhksahbjafdbsgdibfibgfibhgsdilsdui
<vychune> just checking IM STILL HERE
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: they are young they will grow up one of these days
<vychune> does Ubuntu TN have meet ups offline?
<wrst> yes generally by region
<vychune> oh ok
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, the meeting on the third is an online thing
<xTEMPLARx> rather than a local meet-up
<vychune> right its here right?
<xTEMPLARx> should be yeah
<vychune> all righty then
<wrst> yep vychune you are already at teh meeting place
<vychune> woot lol
<Dan9186> we just had the local meetup for memphis this past weekend
<vychune> i heard :(
<Xpistos> Hey everybody
<Xpistos> I could a little help on something today
<Xpistos> I was having a problem with chromium so I moved my default config and started the program
<Xpistos> now when I try to move it back it says it does, but it doesn't
<Xpistos> mv ~/.config/chromium/Default ~/.config/chromium/Backup
<Xpistos> rm -rf ~/.config/chromium/Default cp -R ~/.config/chromium/Backup ~/.config/chromium/Default
<Xpistos> No errors, but no change. I still get the initial Chromium look
<orias> does it have a profile manager similar to FF?
<Dan9186> chromium as in the os?
<Xpistos> no as in the brownser
<Xpistos> orias: not sure
<orias> how many folders do you see in ~/.config/chromium?
<Xpistos> user SOmeTHING
<Xpistos> I don't remember off hand
<Xpistos> User StyleSheets
<Xpistos> and that had a file Custome.css
<chibihogoshino>  http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lax/2111720687.html
<vychune> hello
<chibihogoshino> hi vychune
<chibihogoshino> odd..
<chibihogoshino> when i have my cpu clocked at 1.8 mhz the updates to conky make a noise but when its at 800 its fine
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-27
<chibihogoshino> its 7 pm on wednesday wtf is everyone doing ?
<chris4585> I just had a bowl of cereal
<chibihogoshino> anything good ?
<chris4585> honey nut cheerios :D
<chibihogoshino> sounds good
<linuxman410> anyone here
<cyberanger> I applaud linuxman410 for waiting more than sometimes, if only I didn't have a phone call
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> sup cyberanger
<cyberanger> chris4585: not too much
<cyberanger> procrastaniting
<cyberanger> (honesty can be so harsh)
<cyberanger> luckily nothing too important
<cyberanger> but I do need to blog another post or two, or shoot a dying dog, put it out of it's misery
<cyberanger> (the dying dog being my dead blog)
<cyberanger> chris4585: how about you
<chris4585> eh, not the best.. but nothing wrong
<cyberanger> that sounds like the common cold "I feel like $H17, but I'm not gonna die"
<cyberanger> so hope things improve
<chris4585> you could say that, just wish life was a continuous dream, you know?
<cyberanger> well, I'm glad I can say that (cause I think I just did, opps)
<cyberanger> yeah, I do know and understand that
<cyberanger> thing is, some of the things I wish I could take it back to, were lousy times
<cyberanger> the best of times, the worst of times, what a curse
<cyberanger> nowadays, the dreams are easier, but the nightmares still hurt
<cyberanger> xpra is intresting
<cyberanger> I'd prefer a cli pandora app, to use with ssh and gnu screen, but this works
<wrst> agree cyberanger, I do however wonder about his praise of blackberry phones when there are lots of linux based phones out there
<cyberanger> I don't
<cyberanger> the phone market has different rules
<cyberanger> and for a long time, windows mobile and blackberry was it
<cyberanger> with palm being in and out
<cyberanger> not to metion their entrprise servers encrypt all traffic, to canidan servers, real nice for a traveller
<cyberanger> wrst: that's not to say that a linux based phone isn't great, just give it time for proven stability in critical markets
<cyberanger> markets blackberry has proven
<wrst> i have used a blackberry some and my android atleast IMHO blows it away and my android is not a top of the line one by a long stretch
<cyberanger> well, your necessarlly the critical markets I'd cite, markets that use BES
<cyberanger> which android has no clear rival yet
<cyberanger> they have 3rd party options to build your own comparable setup
<linuxman410> cyberanger have u ever tried jolicloud os
<cyberanger> I'd prefer Maemo myself, followed by android, but I must admit there is a reason for Blackberry's sucess, mainly from their BES line
<cyberanger> linuxman410: not in awhile
<linuxman410> cyberanger did u read their eula
<cyberanger> hard to say, it's been awhile
<cyberanger> maybe over a year by now
<linuxman410> cyberanger the part i did not like was they say they have the right to share any of your info they want to
<cyberanger> idk if that was in place back then, and besides, they had no info to share in my case
<cyberanger> (you'd be suprised what dummy accounts and virtualbox can be good for ;-))
<linuxman410> cyberanger i use it on my ek wi a fake name
<linuxman410> n
<linuxman410> netbook
<linuxman410> cyberanger i have a blackberry again a 9300
<cyberanger> intresting
<cyberanger> why not an android phone
<linuxman410> my friends have black berries and we use blackberry messsenger
<linuxman410> cyberanger my daughter has a android it is a piece of crap
<cyberanger> what's the phone
<linuxman410> motorola backflip
<cyberanger> well, substandard model
<cyberanger> poor example
<wrst> hey linuxman410, chibihogoshino, orangeninja!! woot
<linuxman410> wrst how are ya
<orangeninja> Hey, what's going on
<wrst> good linuxman410 how are you doing?
<chibihogoshino> woot ?
<linuxman410> ok have u ever used jolicloud
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i don't know, a term of excitement :)
<wrst> linuxman410: never tried it
<chibihogoshino> yahoooooo
<linuxman410> wrst have u ever read their eula
<wrst> sure haven't done that one linuxman410 :)
<linuxman410> You hereby grant to Jolicloud a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, royalty-free, sublicensable and transferable license to: (i) reproduce, modify and publish any Content that you use; and (ii) distribute and/or display through the Jolicloud Software any Content that You provide or make available using the Jolicloud Software for the sole purposes of making the Jolicloud Software available to You.
<linuxman410> Jolicloud reserves the right (but shall have no obligation) to decide whether any Content that You use complies with these ToS and any additional terms. Jolicloud may in its sole discretion remove such Content and/or terminate these ToS and Your account if You use any Content that is in breach of these ToS and/or any additional terms at any time and without prior notice to You.
<linuxman410> sorry about the flood
<wrst> nice linuxman410 :)
<linuxman410> wrst me and the guy on facebook who created it have been going back and forth about this part
<wrst> how's that working out ? :)
<linuxman410> wrst i do not think they should share data
<wrst> no me either i'm not a fan of my data being shared at all
<linuxman410> wrst that is why i use it but under a fake name
<linuxman410> it is only os i can get to run on my old netbook
<orangeninja> what netbook is it linuxman410? I want a netbook but I would like to put someform of linux on it if I got one.
<linuxman410> it is a old asus eeepc 701
<orangeninja> is that one of the old ones that came with linux or windows xp?
<linuxman410> linux
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've got some stuff running on the smaller 2g version
<cyberanger> it's possible for other options
<linuxman410> cyberanger what was that
<orangeninja> You know now that you brought it up, I wonder what google's eula looks like with their cloud OS
<cyberanger> well, currently my openbox setup, installed on top of ubuntu cli install
<linuxman410> cyberanger is it updated
<cyberanger> another option is crunchbang
<linuxman410> cyberanger will crunchbang work and update and still have room it only has a 4gig ssd
<cyberanger> possibly
<cyberanger> I installed to a 4g sd card, still up to date
<linuxman410> on a 2g
<cyberanger> now using a 8g sd card, but same sizes
<cyberanger> 2g surf
<cyberanger> but leaving the ssd intact
<cyberanger> using the sd card slot instead
<linuxman410> what version version 10
<linuxman410> cyberanger u using statler
<cyberanger> ubuntu 10.04, and crunchband starlter
<linuxman410> cyberanger did u use unetbootin or startup disk creator in ubuntu to make the flash drive to install with
<cyberanger> all three
<cyberanger> the 3rd being, a cd drive
<linuxman410> unetbootin work fine on the install though
<linuxman410> cyberanger so they all 3 worked when u installed on a eepc
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> as long as your careful of messing with the filesystems
<linuxman410> thank you guess i going to install crunchbang then
<cyberanger> it's a bit unique in that
<cyberanger> the bios is on the sdd
<linuxman410> i have installed on them before so if 4 gigs ssd is enough then it gets crunchbang
<cyberanger> I'd double check in virtualbox
<linuxman410> cyberanger thanks for the help thought i was stuck with jolicloud
<cyberanger> in case they adjusted something in updates, making the filesize larger
<cyberanger> but your still not stuck
<linuxman410> what else beside crunchbang will work
<cyberanger> well, how custom are you willing to go
<cyberanger> ?
<linuxman410> all the way
<linuxman410> cyberanger as custom as it takes
<cyberanger> then you can do a cli install of ubuntu
<cyberanger> similar to the server install method
<linuxman410> 10.10 or 10.04
<cyberanger> and just grab as little as you want
<cyberanger> both
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install openbox xorg
<cyberanger> and go from there
<cyberanger> lemme fetch you a list of what I've got
<linuxman410> will it fit on the 4 gigs with open =box and xhat and a browser and still have room to update
<cyberanger> yes
<linuxman410> cyberanger that is cool
<cyberanger> the updates purge what they replace
<cyberanger> so idk how long it'll stay that way, but it's not an uphill battle
<cyberanger> but over time, it will be a headache
<cyberanger> but you can tie up the sd card too
<cyberanger> so grab an 8 GB and you've really got room to burn
<linuxman410> cyberanger so does your 2g run pretty good
<cyberanger> admiting it has limits, and areas nothing else touches it
<cyberanger> it does
<linuxman410> ok thanks cyberanger
<ZenAdm1n> good morning. Who's ready for 6 digit ip addresses? http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/26/internet-run-ip-addresses-happens-anyones-guess/?test=latestnews
<vychune> thanks
<vychune> and mornin
<cyberanger> ZenAdm1n: they really borked that article
<vychune> they did
<vychune>  they wanna say it so people not computer literate can understand
<cyberanger> well, there's dumbing down, and getting it wrong
<vychune> i didnt say they did it well lol
 * cyberanger has been running dual stack here for 6+ months
 * cyberanger has been running a dns server with ipv6 records (but that server has no ipv6 address itself yet)
<vychune> really? wow
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> thus my issue with these articles
<vychune> i see
<cyberanger> what needs to happen is the DoD needs to give up some of it's legacy IP addresses
<vychune> why cant isp just issue both addresses?
<cyberanger> same for ford, GE, and others
<cyberanger> they can
<vychune> they have legacy ips?
<cyberanger> the issue is that there isn't enough unassigned to keep assigning them forever
<vychune> Fluky Old Rebuilt Dodge
<cyberanger> legacy in that they predate the IANA, and the internet
<cyberanger> aka ARPANET days
<vychune> whoa
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> hogs
<vychune> ok then lol
<vychune> LOL
<cyberanger> that article has already been gutted in the Lug here too
<cyberanger> Chugalug
<vychune> Midsouth Makers chan is tearing it up
<cyberanger> ...I still think there ought to be a valid case on "truth in
<cyberanger> advertising" over putting "Fox" and "News" in the same sentence.
<cyberanger> a quote from one email
<vychune> lol
<vychune> fox news is good in memphis
<cyberanger> wonderful, the FAA just released another NOTAM relating to the DoD doing some more GPS tests
 * vychune head-butts keyboard 
<cyberanger> gotta run, work becons me
<vychune> ok then see ya good luck
<exodus_ms> hows everyones thursday? week is almost over :)
<exodus_ms> need help writing a simple script. when i connect my phone to my laptop i have to run "easytether connect" then i have to open another terminal or tab and run "sudo dhclient easytether0"
<exodus_ms> after i type in the password I'm connected to the internet. I would like to create an icon that i can simple click on after i connect my phone that will do all this
<cyberanger> shame, that sounded like something I could have helped with...
<cyberanger> well, when he get's back on
<wrst> cyberanger: i thought that was right up your alley
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> probally is
<electricus> anybody from the knoxville area in here?
<electricus> i was thinking about heading to the knoxlug meeting next month  http://www.knoxlug.org/doku.php
<wrst> electricus: cyberanger is knoxvillish, but not all that close
<cyberanger> chattanooga is closer
<cyberanger> but my folks are maryville
<cyberanger> so I do a bit back and forth
<electricus> same distance for me
<cyberanger> others are also in the metro area
<cyberanger> electricus: why were you asking about knoxville? klug>
<electricus> Just wondering if anyone had been to one of their meetings
<cyberanger> no, and idk if they've had any recently
<cyberanger> they've been quieter than they used to be
<electricus> well.. since it's 42 and sunny .. i think i'll take a walk today..
 * electricus heads to the store
<electricus> eww.. Mountain Dew "White Out" flavor is gross
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-28
<vychune> linuxman!
<linuxman410> how r u
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<vychune> great
<linuxman410> found a os for my asus eeepc 701
<linuxman410> i am using peppermint ice
<vychune> i gave my CD to some guy he lost it
<linuxman410> anyone here
<orias> 0/
<linuxman410> who r u
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<chibihogoshino> egypt shut down all internet access
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> darn, took my evening offline
<wrst> cyberanger: how's it going, and happy friday!
<cyberanger> happy friday
<wrst> indeed cyberanger, how are things going?
<cyberanger> slowly
<cyberanger> fine ;-)
<wrst> slowly is not bad
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> found a os for the 701
<cyberanger> cool, what'd you find, peppermint ice?
<linuxman410> cyberanger i put peppermint ice on it
<linuxman410> and had 3 gig left over
<linuxman410> 2 gig
<linuxman410> i also put peppermint one on my 900a
<linuxman410> i got a good deal on the 900a or i would not have bought it
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> i took peppermint and removed all the cloud apps
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing linuxman410?
<linuxman410> doing ok i put peppermint ice on my 701 that has a 4 gig ssd and had 2 gig left ove it works great on it
<linuxman410> over
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<linuxman410> how have u been wrst
<wrst> good linuxman410, trying to get everything taken care of here and enjoying a friday
<linuxman410> cool
 * wrst just used simplescan and likes it
<vychune> morn
<cyberanger> morning vychune
<vychune> morning
<vychune> hows everyone?
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> well im gonna go to midsouth makers and hey wrst
<wrst> hey hey
<vychune> hey hey hey!!!!!
<wrst> vychune: i see your game but i'm not following :P ha ha
<vychune> lol
<vychune> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<wrst> :D
<vychune> you guys are gonna tell me next time we have a meet right?
<vychune> hey everyone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-29
<chibihogoshino> echo
<cyberanger>  
<cyberanger> command echo not found
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> print
<chibihogoshino> im really glad they added samba support in the new thunar
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I'd be more excited if they added sftp support to windows explorer honestly
 * cyberanger has seen nothing good come out of samba
<chibihogoshino> ssamba
<chibihogoshino> samba over ssh
<cyberanger> uh.....no
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> awwww
<cyberanger> sftp and ipp, all the benifits of samba, none of the side effects, like a really nice virus attack vector
<cyberanger> just like the lack of autorun in linux (unless tweaked, ugh)
<cyberanger> you'd be suprised just how much that gets annoying, the issues samba helps cause
<chibihogoshino> who has auto run on in linux
<cyberanger> I had an IDS system on my computer at two different hotels, tripped alerts that could only be seeking samba machines, disabled that plugin afterwards, since I don't add any samba utilities on my system and it's linux anyhow
<cyberanger> who has it, idk, but it could be done
<cyberanger> and I'd assume if you can automount, somebody's coded an autorun mechnisim too
<cyberanger> see mp3's fire up vlc, see jpg, fire up gpicview
<cyberanger> see text documents, fire up gtext
<cyberanger> all extensions based, and could be set as a default in gnome
<cyberanger> but I don't recall anything that did that outright
<chibihogoshino> yeah its not standard in linux so no one is going to make a virus or worm for it
<cyberanger> well, add to it, the exploit is lower, if it's got no excutable on the drive
<cyberanger> however, if say vlc were exploitable, irrealvant then
<cyberanger> as I will sooner or later play my mp3's
<cyberanger> I mean flac's
<chibihogoshino> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/01/29/0050223/New-Critical-Bug-In-All-Current-Windows-Versions
<chibihogoshino> last comment is proof that windows kills everything
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: apperently that includes this channel, oddly quiet
<cyberanger> hello orias and KidShenck
<KidShenck> Hello!
<cyberanger> how's your saturday
<cyberanger> I'm just updating my repository mirror here
<cyberanger> furthering my plans to host a public mirror in a few months
 * cyberanger is having a kinda low key saturday
<KidShenck> Lovely.
<cyberanger> I'd like to have this as an installfest kit
<cyberanger> have a computer configured as a local mirror, and a MinimalCD, any tool a person needs, installed faster than you can say ubuntu
<cyberanger> heh, quiet morning again
<cyberanger> yikes, I mean afternoon (I can't believe I've been up nearly 9 hours now
<KidShenck> Wow
<cyberanger> and it's a slow day actually)
<KidShenck> That does sound nice.
<cyberanger> yeah, something of a force of habit, used to work every saturday, had to be there at 5am
<cyberanger> would be leaving the place about now, after clocking out and eating lunch
<cyberanger> and thus I guess why it doesn't feel that long today
<orias> o/
 * orias is working :(
<KidShenck> I used to do that, but it was 4 to 11:30, but it was just fast food and years ago.
<cyberanger> Donuts, months ago, right before halloween
<cyberanger> and I had to be up at 3:45, out the door by 4:30, or I'd cut it real close
<cyberanger> orias: well, I did suspect, hostname is comcast bussiness
 * cyberanger might as well be working, what I'm doing now is gonna speed up the next work week, hopefully
<orias> ahh thats just the makerspace :)
<orias> wuah hah hah
<cyberanger> next weekend is the makerspace here (well, my workshop more accurately)
<orias> :)
<cyberanger> that assumes parts arrive in time
<cyberanger> gonna mod a solar powered GL
<orias> GL?
<cyberanger> Linksys WRT54GL
<orias> nice
<cyberanger> sorry, should have spelled that one out
<cyberanger> further down the road, I hope to put an rp-sma jack into my Asus EEE 700
<cyberanger> I've been wanting to do this again for so long, it's blueprints in the brain, and shortened to GL, too excited to burn my fingers with a soldering gun to say the whole model number ;-)
<orias> what kind of battery are you using for overnight?
<cyberanger> I figure I'll use 8 NiZn AA batteries
<cyberanger> that's definately 24 hours of juice
<cyberanger> I'd expect somewhere between 36-48 hours
<orias> very cool
<orias> east or west tn?
<cyberanger> should insure it never goes down
<cyberanger> I've thought of using a SLA battery, but for the decreased portability, and little gain
<cyberanger> not worth it for what I'd like
<cyberanger> East
<orias> where'd you get the cells?
<orias> solar*
<cyberanger> I haven't yet, but considering the low draw involved, it won't be hard
<cyberanger> the AC transformer is capable of feeding it an amp at 12 volts, but the actual draw is much less
<cyberanger> 500 mA max
<orias> coolness
<cyberanger> so talking 2.5 watts as a realistic avg
<cyberanger> and 3 watts tops probally
<cyberanger> I'm thinking what I'd do is grab a few small panels, say 4 that can grab 1.3 watts
<cyberanger> which should be enough to keep it going
<cyberanger> but I'd want to upgrade it down the road
<cyberanger> higher battery capicity (one week I think)
<cyberanger> preferrably with NiZn batteries (as much as an SLA could do it simplisticly, TSA isn't simplistic)
<cyberanger> and by doing that, it could run in Haiti without grid access, with the possible exception of monsoon season
<cyberanger> at that point one could still have room for a Hughesnet HN7000S modem (nice travelling modem, but they won't tell you that) a BUC and a guide on improvising the actual dish
 * cyberanger is an amatuer radio op. with an intrest in emergency communications
<orias> very cool
<cyberanger> thing is, aside from the router (and excluding all the hughesnet bit, since I've not gotten to it yet) we're talking 20 bucks at most
<cyberanger> and vary some bits for a different router, cost is still in that range
<cyberanger> no reason everyone couldn't do this
<orias> very cool. going to put up links and images?
<cyberanger> I figure when I do it I will be
<cyberanger> parts are on the way
<cyberanger> the parts list isn't much, the router, some wire, a power connector http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103614&clickid=wish_list
<cyberanger> some batteries http://www.amazon.com/PowerGenix-PGX-4AAZiNc-1-6v-Voltage-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0029LHXG2
<cyberanger> a nice box or two to put them in http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062244&clickid=wish_list
<cyberanger> and if your wanting to recharge the battries with a solar panel, you'd need that
<cyberanger> or you could just swap out the battries too
<cyberanger> recharge one set, use another
<orias> nice
<cyberanger> if you changed the battery type to a SLA (car) battery, this panel would work nice http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4218514&retainProdsInSession=1&retainProdsInSession=1
<cyberanger> the panel has to be paired closely to the batteries, and that's why I'm doing this in sections
<cyberanger> easy enough to get it to run in a backpack, and come back to the solar panel when it's a bigger issue
<cyberanger> I first want to get it to where TSA won't freak (they shouldn't, but heh)
<cyberanger> so get the battries right, wiring short
<cyberanger> something along the lines of this http://www.voltsxamps.com/?p=532
<cyberanger> I just want to keep things a little more modular than he did
<cyberanger> easier to replace a component in the middle of a mess like katrina
<cyberanger> and plus, linksys's seals stay intact
<cyberanger> so the hardware warrenty should be intact too
<cyberanger> and I guess I take back what I said on the cost, I left out the solar panel (but that's still more than all the parts if you wanted to run it off a car, as an example)
<cyberanger> the end result is worth it any way you look at it, which is getting communications back up after a communications failure
<cyberanger> orias: I take it your midsouth makers?
<orias> ya
 * orias will hopefully be using the log of this convo to do the same :)
<cyberanger> would this be of intrest there
<cyberanger> and that answers that
<cyberanger> I'm sure sooner or later I'll wind up that way again, could probally assist in this if you'd like
<cyberanger> I think this will be the 3rd time I've done this, each time is a bit different
<cyberanger> I need to get to each of the cities anyhow, try and further orginize the loco
<cyberanger> orias: would that be helpful?
<orias> that'd be awesome
<cyberanger> I'm not sure how your makerspace runs, but I'd be glad to do that on my next trip
<orias> we're pretty informal, we like to soak up any and all info
<cyberanger> (which I hope isn't too far out, I'd like to beat natty's release, for another meeting)
 * orias is busy at work :(
<cyberanger> ah, more or less like the rest
<cyberanger> yeah, work :/
<orias> its too pretty outside to be stuck working >.<
<cyberanger> indeed
<orias> one of my co-workers is big into emergency radio/ham in Jackson
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> he might also want to head to midsouth makers for a meeting ;-)
<orias> he's too far out :/
<cyberanger> well.....
<cyberanger> Jackson to Memphis shouldn't be that far, but anywhere you can squeeze a buck I suppose
<vychune_> hey guys
<cyberanger> hey vy..........heh short chat
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-30
<cyberanger> how's everything going?
<cyberanger> oh how this channel gets quiet, I swear you could hear a ping drop
<vychune> hey guys
<vychune> meta-1
<vychune> oops
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> how you doing?
<cyberanger> it was getting so quiet in here, I could hear a ping drop
<vychune> LOL!
<cyberanger> working on work, dns nameserver config
<vychune> i went to Midsouth Makers
<cyberanger> sweet
<vychune> it was great
<cyberanger> hopefully I can get there at some point, gotta cross a long state for it
<cyberanger> present something
<vychune> i ate and named the spark dog machine lol
<cyberanger> probally a router mod
<vychune> cool
<vychune> all i got is an un finished website
<cyberanger> I'm about as far east as I can get without calling it north carolina
<vychune> damn
<cyberanger> so it'll be a little while
<vychune> wow
<vychune> hold on
<cyberanger> yeah, but considering how much I gotta blog, on prior projects, might as well keep the router on ice
<cyberanger> holding on
<vychune> im using irssi now
 * cyberanger wonders why the railing I'm holding onto is so sticky
<cyberanger> cool
<vychune> i learn how to screen to
<vychune> learned
 * cyberanger <3's irssi
<vychune> vychune not so much lol
<vychune> chris how you doing
<chris4585> vychune, I'm tired, I volunteered today, you?
<vychune> wanted to go to a meeting oh Midsouth Makers today
<vychune> my mom went to the Grizzles game
<chris4585> midsouth makers?
<cyberanger> memphis hackerspace
<chris4585> ah
<vychune> volunteered doing what?
<cyberanger> man, you've been "out of state" too long now chris4585 ;-)
<vychune> thanks cyber
<chris4585> vychune, at my mom's work (thrift store)
<vychune> oh cool
<chris4585> cyberanger, I wouldn't have known that even if I was still in TN lol
<cyberanger> really, 1 7|-|0ug|-|7 0f y0u 45 m0r3 0f 4 h4x0r chris4585 :P
<vychune> chi whats up
<chris4585> cyberanger, nope
<vychune> cyber ?
<cyberanger> hey chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> yo cyberanger
<chibihogoshino> wuz up
<cyberanger> vychune: annoying leetspeek, little bit of a joke
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: well, your enough of one to read it ;-)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: not too much, working on work
<cyberanger> and chatting
<chris4585> yeah I was about to say how sad it is I can actually read that
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<chibihogoshino> gotta go tho.. im at a coffee shop and its time to leave i guess.. lol
<vychune> ok
<chibihogoshino> peace out yall
<cyberanger> enough time to say hello
<vychune> lata
<chibihogoshino> yeppers
<cyberanger> and I gotta run, heh
<cyberanger> see ya chibihogoshino
<vychune> see ya guys
<chibihogoshino> ill be back on l8tr
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> helloeveryone
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> cyberanger:  i find myself fixing another winders install
<cyberanger> it had been quiet all afternoon, I swear I could hear a ping drop
<cyberanger> wrst: rm -Rf /windows/
<cyberanger> fixed
<wrst> quickbooks is a necessary evil here
<wrst> but i do agree with you
<cyberanger> well, if your that stuck, might I suggest some wine ;-)
<cyberanger> I know I'm a vodka person myself, but that wine might help you
<wrst> i really wouldn't want to attempt it and I don't think quickbooks works very well with it
<cyberanger> well, with that attitude I know you haven't tried, you sound too sober still
 * cyberanger has killed the joke
<wrst> well if it werefor my use i would try it maybe but i don't think i would trust wine with mission critical
<cyberanger> true
<wrst> but wow taking 10 minutes to get into quickbooks and of course they have lost the cd
<wrst> it really needs a wipe clean and restart
<chibihogoshino> yay..
<cyberanger> woot
<chibihogoshino> can i hold a program from starting right away in xsession  ?
<cyberanger> delay it's start?
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, use sleep
<chris4585> sleep 10s; program-executable
<cyberanger> sleep 10; kill chris4585
<cyberanger> seems to work fine ;-)
<chris4585> well that may work in xsession, if not just try creating a script with the contents of sleep
<chris4585> cyberanger, :P
<cyberanger> opps, got one zombie process
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I used sleep a lot to delay processes while using openbox
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<chibihogoshino> right in the xsession file or in a bash script ?
<chris4585> either or?
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, what do you want to delay?
<cyberanger> openbox really is simple, but for gnome I'd make a bash script, delay and excute
<chibihogoshino> conky from starting right away
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah
<cyberanger> then have xsession invoke that
<chris4585> yes what cyberanger said
<chibihogoshino> brb
<chris4585> and pretty much what I said earlier
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> it was, I was just endorsing it
<chris4585> darn, I'm cleaning my room and I've almost found a home for everything except my baseball bat
<cyberanger> as the better method
<cyberanger> next to your baseball?
<chris4585> don't own a baseball lol
<chris4585> I have it purely for enjoyment of knowing I have it, and one day I will beat the living poo out of 'something' :-)
<cyberanger> hehe
 * chris4585 plots against watermelons
 * cyberanger plots against chris4585
<chris4585> :O
<cyberanger> if it's a contest of evil, I win
<chris4585> well I do have some anger issues I need to sort out, not because of any one thing, but for a good while I've just wanted to go all out on a watermelon :D
 * cyberanger hands chris4585 the worlds biggest sledgehammer and smallest watermelon
<cyberanger> oh, and a camera
<chris4585> lol
 * chris4585 goes bonkers
 * cyberanger expected a little more comical results
<cyberanger> oh I forgot the tape
<cyberanger> :/
<chris4585> haha sorry :p
<cyberanger> that's a shame, now we're out of the worlds smallees watermelon
<cyberanger> hey orangeninja
<orangeninja> hey cyberanger
<orangeninja> nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-199
<orangeninja> ha wrong box
<cyberanger> die hacker scum
<cyberanger> ;-)
<orangeninja> ha, it's my network no hacker here anyway..
<cyberanger> says the hacker
<cyberanger> :P
<cyberanger> naw, I don't care
<orangeninja> that's why I want to learn lnux so I can be 133t
<orangeninja> sup chibihogoshino
<chris4585> wb chibihogoshino, how did that thing go?
<chibihogoshino> trying to get compiz xfce4 and tilda to play nice
<chibihogoshino> thanks chris4585
<chibihogoshino> didnt work
<chibihogoshino> if i start conky after everything loads its ok but if i use a auto launch it covers tilda
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, did you try making the geometry of tilda not cover conky or is that a possibility?
<chibihogoshino> i wish xfce4-session had a no window manager option
<chibihogoshino> i want tilda to cover it ..
<chris4585> ah
<chibihogoshino> its just a blank part of conky .. i have everything on one line but it still has like 3 lines down that are blank
<chris4585> then in that case, sounds really tricky
<chibihogoshino> if i could get it all to fit on one line it would be ok
<chibihogoshino> but conky isnt that great at making things work on one line without all the text moving all around
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, are you using xfce panel on the bottom or something?
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> i use awn
<chris4585> ah, I'm not sure then, I myself don't really have enough conky-fu to know a fix...
<chibihogoshino> i load xfce4-session to load all the key bindings and gnome theme stuff
<chibihogoshino> guess i could try to load gnome-session instead
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, you just gave me a great idea friend, although it wont help you lol..
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<chris4585> I have a empty space on my screep all the time I can utilize conky for :D
<chibihogoshino> all the time  ?
 * chris4585 goes online to steal a decent conky config to mod the crap out of
<chris4585> yeah
<chibihogoshino> how big is it
<chibihogoshino> how is it all the time
<chibihogoshino> brb
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<orangeninja> yall got a scrip to start conky at start up or just starting it in console each time?
<chris4585> orangeninja, at startup
<chibihogoshino> cant do it..
<chibihogoshino> i cant run gnome
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I couldn't find my best recent screenshot
<chris4585> but http://i.imgur.com/tjFU1.jpg
<chris4585> to the right of the ubuntu icon (bottom left) that space is shown always
<chibihogoshino> cool
<chibihogoshino> wont the bar expand if more programs are open ?
<orangeninja> brb
<chris4585> yeah but I'll see what will happen..
<chibihogoshino> i kinda have the same thing going on.. but at the top is the conky bar
<chibihogoshino> http://i.imgur.com/p56dc.png this right now is how it looks..
<chris4585> ah thats cool
<chris4585> the only thing that would bug me is the icons
<chibihogoshino> huh
<chibihogoshino> why the icons ?
<chris4585> don't seem to match the overall theme
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. im trying to work on that
<chibihogoshino> gnome is just so messed up on the icon part its crazy
<chibihogoshino> i made a few but its really annoying cuz im not that great at making icons
<chris4585> I don't think I could...
<chris4585> I got my desired effect :D
<chibihogoshino> i would be fine if i could just change the color to match the theme and keep all the icons the same
<chris4585> I think I'll increase my font a tiny bit..
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, http://i.imgur.com/WV3JA.jpg
<chibihogoshino> ooo thats nice
<chris4585> why thank you :)
<chris4585> I have a separate awn instance running very bottom left that intelhides and only has the ubuntu menu
<chibihogoshino> i thought about doing that but i have the bar loaded at the bottom anyway so i just stuck it all on one
<chris4585> ah
<chibihogoshino> i wish i could take the top part of the windows off
<chris4585> I have key points.. I have muscle memory built now, mouse moves that is, top left = close; top right = session stuff; bottom left = menu; and *usually* bottom left = volume
<chris4585> last one should be bottom right*
<chris4585> I have floating gnome-panel with global menu, windows actions and windows title
<chibihogoshino> thats allot of mouse movement
<chibihogoshino> why not hot keys ?
<chibihogoshino> alt f4 to close
<chris4585> I'm too much of a mouse addict lol
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chris4585> while watching / listening to stuff I like to know where the volume icon is exactly without looking and same for closing windows
<chris4585> the ubuntu menu is a fluke and ended up where it is lol, I rarely use it
<chris4585> thus why I hide it
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chris4585> only reason I don't have awn fully expanded is because the space where conky shows info I need my mouse to be able to scroll to a new desktop
<chris4585> I'm pretty specific with my desktop.. I get cranky when I don't have it my way lol
<chibihogoshino> yeah im the same way ..
<chibihogoshino> it has to do what you want or its not right
<orangeninja> b
<chris4585> exactly, it feels so limiting
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chris4585> only thing gnome-panel even has to offer me is force quit lol
<chibihogoshino> didnt know it had that
<chibihogoshino> i just double click the close icon and a window pops up with a kill option
<chris4585> ah
<chibihogoshino> it would be cool to have a database of different desktop configurations and how they got it that way
<chris4585> would be neat
<chibihogoshino> i have thought about hiding the bar at the bottom but the icons are notifications too.. so i wouldnt know if something was going on or not
<chris4585> ah true
<chris4585> only if there was a do-it-all space saving option
<orangeninja> did yall get your conkies figured out?
<chibihogoshino> yeah that would be nice
<chibihogoshino> no
<chris4585> my notifications if I wanted could be placed in my top gnome-panel but you see my screen is rather large.. and I don't like looking up there lol
<chibihogoshino> its still messed up
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> something is up with the conky config
<chibihogoshino> it dosnt transparent the background right
<orangeninja> how big is your monitor chris? I like your setup nice and clean.
<chris4585> orangeninja, thanks, its a lot of aesthetics, and its 28"
<orangeninja> nice
<chibihogoshino> thats nice.. i miss my 21"
<chibihogoshino> i thought i would never get used to a 14" screen
<orangeninja> I have a 21" vizio lcd Im using on desktop
<chibihogoshino> sweet orangeninja
<orangeninja> I'd like to get a duel setup sometime.... key word sometime
<chibihogoshino> that would be cool.. or a triple screen
<orangeninja> be nice to have several things up at once......ha ha
<chibihogoshino> browse the web have irc and play tux racer at the same time
<orangeninja> all about time managment right?
<chibihogoshino> yepperes
<chris4585> I learned that unless you have similar monitors it doesn't work well..
<chibihogoshino> why ?
<chris4585> just seems weird
<chibihogoshino> i had my 21 and a 15
<chibihogoshino> used the 15 to watch tv
<chris4585> just didn't work for me
<orangeninja> yeah I figured if I ever got to do it I would need to buy two exact same monitors
<orangeninja> yeah I messed with it with different monitors and not great. different size and resolutions
<orangeninja> but if you set it up for two different desktops i guess it might work better.
<orangeninja> on same computer of course
<chibihogoshino> thats what i did
<chibihogoshino> i love curry
<orangeninja> the food?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<orangeninja> eating some now or just thinking about curry? ha
<chibihogoshino> i made some curry rice
<orangeninja> nice, that is one type of food I have not had yet. I need to try some out
<chibihogoshino> you never had rice ?
<orangeninja> curry
<orangeninja> nevery had any indian food
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> its amazing
<orangeninja> are you starting conky with terminal or scriping it to start on boot?
<chibihogoshino> on boot ?
<chibihogoshino> that would be before x starts
<chibihogoshino> im starting it with super key c
<chibihogoshino> till i figure out why its messed up
<orangeninja> I thought conky was all texted based anyway?
<orangeninja> I dont really know anything about other than I have seen some cools tuff with it.
<chris4585> oh speaking of conky..
 * chris4585 finds link
<orangeninja> can you lock it down to be kind of like it is part of the desktop walpaper?
<chris4585> the first one mentioned is seriously badass http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/five-seriously-cool-conky-set-ups-for-linux-desktop/
<chris4585> orangeninja, it just sits on the desktop, and has a billion options
<chris4585> I didn't even know the text in conky could be tilted.. unless thats a trick..
<chibihogoshino> orangeninja: yeah it kinda becomes part of the desktop
<orangeninja> looks awesome.
<chibihogoshino> i think the tilted text is with lua
<orangeninja> the first time I messed with it I just rand conky in term and started it, then I was like how do I get this crap off here.....lol But then I started eeing stuff like this and it makes me want to try somethings again.
<orangeninja> sorry for the flood
<chris4585> its all about the configuration
<chibihogoshino> thats the fun part
<orangeninja> lol, yeah back then i didnt know how to kill jobs....lol
<chibihogoshino> back in the day
<chris4585> wow, conky's man page is 2790 lines long
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<orangeninja> yeah back about two or three months ago....I didnt realize that closing term did not stop the job...lol
<chibihogoshino> you just started using linux a few months ago ?
<orangeninja> really trying to learn with it, yes. I have dabbled here and then for a couple of years. you know, live cd or two. I actually complied gentoo on and old machine a few years back but I did the step by step from the online documantaion
<orangeninja> crashed the x server and stopped messing with it
<chris4585> you're far braver than I am, I don't think I could do gentoo lol
<chris4585> arch is my one true love.. I feel like I'm cheating on arch by using ubuntu :/
<orangeninja> well, I still don't know enough about any distro. But I only got so far with gentoo because I fllowed the setup step by step. I still probably could not get it working if I tried now.
<chris4585> its alright, even attempting gentoo requires guts I think :<
<orangeninja> what was it.... make install ......
<orangeninja> I don't understand why gentoo wont make the install a little easier. probably have a lot more try it out.
<orangeninja> where did yall go?
<chibihogoshino> i kinda mis fighting with slackware
<chris4585> well there are distros out there based on gentoo but make things easier (saybaion linux)
<chris4585> I think thats how its spelled..
<orangeninja> ah
<chibihogoshino> thats a bit bloated tho
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I miss arch's aur so much, but ppa's work for now
<chris4585> a tiny bit
<chibihogoshino> i never used arch
<chibihogoshino> i went from slack then redhat, mandrake, mandriva and ubuntu
<chibihogoshino> i need to finish clannad
<orangeninja> what is that?
<chibihogoshino> its a anime
<orangeninja> does steam and games run well in wine?
<chris4585> steam runs.. but at a snail's pace
<orangeninja> I don't do much gaming but I do some
<chibihogoshino> i ran half life 2 fine
<chris4585> I was surprised civilizations 5 even ran..
<chris4585> but its pretty clunky
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<orangeninja> that is about the only thing holding me back from making my main machine run linux.
<chibihogoshino> the start menu was messed up with hl2
<chris4585> orangeninja, I dual boot and even then rarely boot into windows to play games... but if I had a totally kickbutt system I'd take windows gaming more seriously
<orangeninja> yeah, I have thought about the dual boot but I'll need to redo some partitions on the maind disk.
<orangeninja> I built a pretty nice set up about a year ago
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> this was a hp media center.. but I upgraded the ram, video card, and power supply, and its served me pretty good
<chris4585> I'd just like to get a nice mobo / cpu setup..
<orangeninja> 920 i7 2.6ghz, 6 gb ram, evge geforce gtx 260 core 216 x2 sli, bluray, 1 650gb drive, 1 tb drive
<chris4585> yeah you beat mine lol
<chris4585> os[Linux 2.6.35-25-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 3.2GB, 50.1% free] disk[Total: 1.5TB, 57.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1]
<chris4585> simplified.. 2.4ghz dual core, 4gbs ram.. etc..
<orangeninja> still pretty nice
<chibihogoshino> did anyone see the specs for the ngp ?
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, that thing is crazy
<chris4585> they have everything but the kitchen sink!
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chris4585> if it was decently priced... I might.. just might get one
<orangeninja> http://www.flickr.com/photos/30911192@N06/3757347348/
<chibihogoshino> they said it wasnt going to be a arm and a leg
<chris4585> orangeninja, that looks nice
<chris4585> I wish mine was as pretty as that
<orangeninja> got a bunch of dust in there now
<chibihogoshino> clean setup
<chris4585> does anyone know if vlc can broadcast from audio-in to a local network the same time as some video in a single stream?..
<chibihogoshino> i have no idea
<chris4585> I think its too complicated to work..
<chris4585> my tvtuner that does work with linux has a separate audio jack.. and it works, but I'm not sure how because I haven't been able to find the device name for it..
<orangeninja> got this off ebay last summer http://www.flickr.com/photos/30911192@N06/3872313116/
<chibihogoshino> sweet orangeninja
<chris4585> orangeninja, I saw a commodore a few months ago at my local thrift store, I have no idea if it worked though
<chibihogoshino> gonna play some platoon ?
<orangeninja> maybe gunship......mmmmm
<orangeninja> ok i guess i built that computer in 09 lol
<chris4585> I think I've had this machine since late 06, and its served me really well
<orangeninja> getting something to drink brb
<chris4585> lol I just texted my friend "can I call right meow?"
<orangeninja> cat calling your friend?
<chris4585> have you seen super troopers?
<chris4585> it wont be funny unless you've seen it
<orangeninja> yep seen it
<orangeninja> meow
<chris4585> lol ah
<orangeninja> where are yall at? Im in Nashville
<chris4585> orangeninja, I used to live in Morristown, then Kingston, but moved to florida near tampa
<orangeninja> ahhhh fla spy huh
<chris4585> oh noes you discovered my top secret plan
<mhall119> florida spies are everywhere
<cyberanger> some are just slower than others
<cyberanger> oh well, that's "intelligence"
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> how's your day mhall119
<mhall119> blah
<mhall119> clogged kitchen sink
<mhall119> no coffee
<cyberanger> eek
 * cyberanger hands mhall119 some bawls
<mhall119> bawls?
<exodus_ms> hows everyone today?
<exodus_ms> the weather as been awesome
<cyberanger> mhall119: energy drink
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: not too bad
<exodus_ms> cool
<cyberanger> just pondering ditching charter and going all celluar again
<cyberanger> I love the idea, and hate it too
<exodus_ms> whys that?
<cyberanger> but the wallet might force my hand
<exodus_ms> ah
<cyberanger> well, the cost, charter makes it irratiting to be internet only customer, and will charge me more for it too
 * cyberanger ponders starting a little pricewar to kickstart things
<cyberanger> virgin mobile or t-mobile, 40 bucks and done
<cyberanger> unlimited, virgin mobile will throttle after 5GB, T-Mobile after 10GB
<exodus_ms> when i ditched charter they told me I could keep Internet only, it would cost only $30 a month and I would have to lock into a 2yr contract
<cyberanger> but it would be a mess
<cyberanger> they're selling it to me for 40, two year contract (and I own my bloddy modem)
<cyberanger> and when I go internet only, I'll be charged another 15 for not being bundled
<cyberanger> and they'll try and charge me 20 bucks to disconnect
<exodus_ms> I have my own modem as well, from what i was told, $30 a month with a 2yr contract no other fees
<exodus_ms> if I choose to disconnect before the 2yr contract is up I would be charged a fee
<exodus_ms> but ive disconnected from charter twice since Ive moved into my apartment, both times I was never charged for disconnected the service. I had both cable and Internet
<cyberanger> one thing I like about this idea, stick the card in a backpack, I've moved my service
<cyberanger> don't buy another top up card (in virgin mobiles case) I've quit my service
<cyberanger> buy another card, I've reconnected
<exodus_ms> yeah, thats convenient
<cyberanger> all without having to go through sales
<cyberanger> which seems to assume I've got money to spare
<exodus_ms> btw cyberanger do you know how i can stream pandora without using a web browser?
<cyberanger> (I'm not saying I'm broke, but things are tight, and they make me fear for that day)
<cyberanger> uh, I'll answer that when you get back...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-21
<dfboneguru> hi all
<dfboneguru> hey fellow tns, i just switched over from windows and i'm having trouble retrieving specific files from my backups on my ext hdd
<dfboneguru> is there a more elegant way than slogging through each .zip chunk?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-25
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> how you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> alright, I got this the other day http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/41313889346/i-received-my-patriot-extreme-intel-limited
<wrst> sweet chris4585 :)
<wrst> i switched over to cinnamon on my laptop
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> i must say i like it i just prefer gnome, but not gnome shell, so it seems to be a good way to have it all
<chris4585> I personally love it, I use the same extension on it I do on gnome
<chris4585> so it somehow just works nicely
<wrst> 16GB of ram goodness
<chris4585> indeed
<wrst> yeah chris4585 and i tried out Nemo last night
<wrst> beats the pants off of nautilus it seems
<chris4585> its rather nice, so far haven't went over 4.7gbs just using chrome and OS
<wrst> that's a bunch of ram
<wrst> i should say i loved nautilus until the gnome team felt they needed to take all the features out of it
<chris4585> wrst, lol yeah, nemo is basically a fork but its just what I love, and I trust mint to not make stupid choices
<chris4585> yeah know devs are retarded :)
<chris4585> gnome*
<wrst> yeah you would think they would be better at usability than mint but gnome isn't
<chris4585> if gnome was a country it would be china or north korea
<chris4585> they just don't listen
<wrst> good way of putting it, they have the ability to be great but...
<wrst> gnome 2.x was so good for so long
<wrst> i think they would have been better to have kept the gnome 2 feel but update it much like many of the extensions do or what cinnamon does
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I imagine gnome will eventually die out due to lack of interest and cinnamon will flourish
<wrst> yes the gtk backend stuff is all good but...
<chris4585> actually it would be wonderful it people jumped ship
<chris4585> I think mint has the capabilities of literally leading linux to victory they just need the resources
<wrst> they do provide a very usable nice desktop, I think I'm going to put my mom on mint cinnamone
<wrst> *cinnamon
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> as far as ubuntu goes, I'm staying away from unity until they add reasonable options for unity
<chris4585> even then manjaro is working wonderful with cinnamon
<wrst>  i just installed cinnamon from the aur
<wrst> i just need to get everything integrated with Nemo then i shoudl be good to go
<wrst> dropbox looks to be fine i think there is a package just need to get ubuntuone working
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> funny thing an update to some package broke ubuntuone, ubuntuone team didn't want to fix it but they eventually will but the packager just patched it and released a fix that is cool
<chris4585> awesome sauce
<wrst> yes very cool
<wrst> gotta love that
<chris4585> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-20
<wrst> wb netritious
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you?
<wrst> good chris4585, how about you?
<chris4585> awesome, I'm good thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-21
<wrst> jshanks24: hey!
<wrst> how are you doing?
<jshanks24> I am doing good
<jshanks24> wbu?
<wrst> btw loks like you are doing seem neet things as far as linux evangelism is concerned
<jshanks24> thanks. I am actually trying to provide help to new linux users but I thought I would try getting converts too on the side
<wrst> new user support especially for the more non-windows power user types is pretty bad it seems
<jshanks24> yeah
<wrst> and especially for ubuntu since there isn't really a great choice for straight up documentation
<wrst> and of course that's the distro you send new users to
<jshanks24> The documentation is better on Ubuntu than others I have found but the problem is it isnt organized in an effective way.
<wrst> I mainly use arch and its documentation is very good for the most part, but it gives just a cli way of doing things and that drastically simplifies documentation
<jshanks24> I do a lot of switching but recently I have been using Ubuntu simply bc of the fact that I need to know it inside and out in order to write tutorials on it
<wrst> yeah and ubuntu is a good distro its what I install for people but I prefer gnome and well ubuntu is not a good gnome distro now
<jshanks24> I used Fedora for a long time bc I knew it fairily well but the updates can break it so fast it isnt even funny.
<wrst> yeah I have tried it, its just not my thing
<wrst> I really like a rolling distro
<jshanks24> wasnt mine either but it was what I had to use in school
<wrst> actually was using an install of it for a whle recently then all the sudden no booting
<wrst> update breakage have no clue why and wasn't really worth the effort of finding out
<jshanks24> it is red hat's beta or even alpha just to see what works before they put it into red hat as stable
<jshanks24> ever tried gnobuntu?
<wrst> yes but its always a version behind and with them modding so many gtk pacakges not to mention no systemd it gets more and more a struggle
<wrst> I would probably go debian if i wasn't using arch
<wrst> and run unstable
<jshanks24> oh. didnt realize it was behind. I had only booted it a few times to see what it was like but never actually used it
<wrst> yeah i think the may still be on 3.8
<wrst> with arch I get the new gnome release usually within a week of release
<jshanks24> I have never used arch
<wrst> I really like it, but its not for the faint of heart
<wrst> the install is a bit of a pain after you do ita  time or two it isn't bad
<wrst> but sinc eit has no installer...
<jshanks24_> I might have to try it out
<wrst> its fun, but for my personal desktop I love it
<wrst> fresh packages etc but for my mom no way
<jshanks24_> what does she use?
<wrst> have her on ubuntu 12.04
<wrst> nice stable and pretty well hands off
<jshanks24_> going to upgrade her to 14.04?
<wrst> yes more than likely if they don't do anything too crazy with unity
<jshanks24_> How ling have you been a member of this team?
<jshanks24_> long*
<wrst> years...
<wrst> I think 2008-2009 something like that
<jshanks24_> oh wow
<wrst> never has been official
<wrst> and official loco
<wrst> tried a time or too but just never worked especially in such a geographically diverse state
<jshanks24_> I dont know a lot about the teams. I actually just learned about them in a meeting a week ago today.
<wrst> yep 2008 for me
<wrst> we at one time had IRC meetings and such but they turned to be pretty fruitless
<wrst> of course if there was a renewed effort that would be great too
<jshanks24_> Yeah that is something I would like to see.
<wrst> we can likely try to get somethign going again
<wrst> might get a little assistance from Unit193 he's not from TN but he's in the know about ubuntu and stuff :)
<jshanks24_> is meeting on IRC the typical way of doing things?
<wrst> has been we have people here from memphis to the tri cities
<wrst> have had some in person meetings but most of the time its just geographically feasible :)
<Unit193> Indeed.
<wrst> thank you Unit193 :)
<jshanks24_> are you guys into google+?
<Unit193> I'm on it, though wrst will tell you I never post. :D
<wrst> Unit193: is an internet hermit
<wrst> but I like it for the photo/video backups on my phone :)
<Unit193> I'm on IRC....
<jshanks24_> What I was thinking was using the hangouts system for meetings.
<wrst> ahh yes video/voice, that means I might have to look at Unit193
<Unit193> Poor eyes.
<jshanks24_> you can close them
<wrst> eyes or the hangouts? :)
<jshanks24_> eyes
<wrst> ha ha
<jshanks24_> its just an idea. Im the new guy here. I just see it being easier for ppl to attend.
<Unit193> wrst: Xubuntu did them once.  Afterwards you get the "Well, are these public and if so how long?" :P
<wrst> jshanks24_: we need new guys :)
<wrst> could always do skype... :)
<jshanks24_> They are not public unless you do the hangouts on air
<wrst> an opensource true alternative to skype or hangouts would be mighty nice
<jshanks24_> that is tru
<wrst> Unit193: how would you suggest we go forward getting things revamped?
<wrst> is being an official loco worth the effort?
<jshanks24_> when was the website last updated?
<wrst> oh mercy been a long time :)
<wrst> I'm guessign 2012 since new content?
<jshanks24_> who is updating it?
<wrst> at one time I had the ability to
<wrst> actually netritious is in the know on all of that
<Unit193> wrst: It's easier now to be official than it used to, LoCos are on the down.
<wrst> Unit193: this is were I want to say that ubuntu is likely rooting the community out anyway so it doesn't matter
<wrst> but I wont
<Unit193> Mhmm, suuuure.  Already saw you try to convert him to arch, silly boy.
<jshanks24_> lol. I cant abandon the Ubuntu things I have going on.
<Unit193> jshanks24_: But I'd have to recommend Xubuntu (or Lubuntu) too. :----D
<jshanks24_> I tend to like Lubuntu better
<jshanks24_> Is anyone her a fan of unity?
<jshanks24_> here*
<Unit193> Cool, that works.  Tried out 14.04 Lubuntu?  I finally did couple days ago and found it a bit rocky, though fixed several things. :P
<Unit193> Could be, not me though.
<Unit193> (I don't like gnome at all, but meh.)
<jshanks24_> me niether
<jshanks24_> I do like gnome though
<Unit193> Now, I haven't used it a lot, so there is that, but Xfce is just so fitting for me.
<jshanks24_> No I havent tried out 14.04 anything. lol
<Unit193> Mmm, that's alright.  I suppose it's more normal for me, I'm somewhat involved in development. :P
<Unit193> (Not a dev though.)
<jshanks24_> I have been known to switch around a lot on different distros other than ubuntu based so I havent took the time to fully learn Ubuntu like i could have. Now that I am working on my site more, I am trying to stick with Ubuntu stock even if i do hate the unity
<Unit193> Stock?  People actually stick with sanity?
 * Unit193 hides the output of debsums.
<jshanks24_> I need the tutorials to look like what a new user would see on their sceen.
 * wrst checks out for a while
<Unit193> wrst: Don't do it!
<wrst> well not that type of checking out
<wrst> wb jshanks24 and chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> hows it going?
<Unit193> |>  "Tennessee Stud" by "Johnny Cash" on "American Recordings"   :P
<wrst> ahh yes thats a good one and i think live Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Sounds like it.  Figured it'd fit in here. :P
<Unit193> Not my favorite, but not bad.
<wrst> been a while since i have listened to that album
<Unit193> Pandora.
<wrst> great album overall tom petty and the heartbreakers make a good backup band
<Unit193> |>  "A Country Boy Can Survive" by "Hank Williams Jr."   Now this one, something tells me you'd like this channel.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-22
<wrst> not so much i dont like country music much
<Unit193> ...And in -tn they don't arrest you for that?! :P
<Unit193> Eh, I like some, but TSO is really the good one.
<wrst> hope not
<wrst> mainstream country is an embarassment to music
<wrst> IMO
<Unit193> I'm listening to older country, does that count?
<wrst> no
<wrst> older country isnt crapola
<wrst> some is actually quiet good
<Unit193> TSO = Trans-Siberian Orchestra
<wrst> they are good bit a bit seasonal
<wrst> for my taste i think Christmas
 * wrst thinks bzr/launchpad just enjoy being slow
<Unit193> I think I just did something stupid. :D
<wrst> Unit193:  who hasn't today?
<Unit193> I think I just perma locked myself out of my VM. :D
<wrst> that's not a good thing!
<Unit193> Well, it's LVM encrypted right?  No problem, I know the password.  One slight problem, only way to type that password in is over ssh, and I just regenerated the keyfile without transferring it. :D
<wrst> :\
<wrst> how do you fix that?
<Unit193> Unless I can get it to drop me to busybox.
<Unit193> Set the boot option break=something, then fly by how it feels from there (worked for me...)
<Unit193> https://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug break= was all I needed.
<wrst> break i dont like that word concerning computers
<twayneprice> wrst: I'm thinking of getting a phone with ting.  We are staying with att at work and I'm tired of bad service.  I found a real cheap galexy S2.  Thoughts?
<wrst> good phone awful battery
<wrst> ting does iphone 4/4s now also twayneprice
<wrst> personally im a rather large nexus 5 fan
<wrst> my brother just got his son a s2
<wrst> or is it an s2?
<wrst> i know an generally preceeds a vowel
<wrst> any way this isnt grammar chat :)
<wrst> twayneprice: my bill last month on ting was 35 bucks and if you do it i would be more than happy to send you a referral link
 * wrst goes into sales mode ;)
<twayneprice> wrst: I definitely holler at you and get a link before ordering.  I should be getting an iPhone 5s with att soon so really any decent phone for ting should work.  My main thing is something that can work on Verizon and something I can tether with on the rare occasion.  The S2 has a small crack but is only $50.  :)
<twayneprice> If it works well, I'll move my wife off of Verizon.  Her contract is up.
<wrst> yep ting roams voice and text on verizon but not data
<wrst> i have been very happy with the coverage
<wrst> its not verizon, but its certainly not terrible and they are lighting up more LTE up just got it in livingston this month
<wrst> but voice coverage i have found to be as good as verizon
<wrst> oh and the link gets you and me 25 bucks off :)
<twayneprice> can't beat that.  :)
<Unit193> wrst: OK, so it wasn't as easy as just that.  Mounting things (encrypted and not) normally isn't fun. :P  Then, because I don't know how it loads the rest of the system, I have to get the key out without using rsync, scp or fun tools. :P
<Unit193> twayneprice: Howdy!
<twayneprice> hey there Unit193
<wrst> they are pretty cool about giving some credits out
<wrst> got 50 bucks for being an early adopter on the nexus 5
<wrst> so Unit193 did you get it running?
<Unit193> Yep.
<wrst> thats good
<Unit193> So, recovery if no networking/ssh isn't a cakewalk, so something to perhaps figure out.
<wrst> Unit193: cold yet?
<Unit193> Temp: 3 F (-16 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: -4 F (-20 C) ~ Humidity: 85%
<Unit193> You tell me?
<wrst> yep
<wrst> its 16 here
<Unit193> I see a 16 in that line, we must have the same weather! :P
<wrst> well not negative and not Celsius
<wrst> we may drop below 0 sometime this week
<Unit193> We might in a couple minutes. :P
 * Unit193 checks outside.
<Unit193> Alright, almost looked like there was steam coming off my body...
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-23
<netritious> wrst: I haven't done anything with that website in a loooong time.
<netritious> Svpernova09 hosts the site now.
<netritious> jshanks24: meetings died because no one cared to schedule them. When they were scheduled no one showed up. On the rare occasion someone did show up, it was rife with politics. I made a pretty big fuss about it but nothing has changed. There is a blog post on the site about it.
<wrst> howdy netritious :)
<netritious> howdy wrst :) cold out your way?
<netritious> jshanks24: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2012/announcements/leadership-elections/
<wrst> not as cold as predicted, its 10
<wrst> how about you?
<netritious> ew whee that's cold!
<netritious> yeah, freezing here
<wrst> I think tonight supposed to drop below 0 again
<wrst> we had about 3-5" of snow
<wrst> or I should say 3-5" of "flurries"
<netritious> egad, not as cold here.... 31
<netritious> with wind chill later today temps are supposed to drop :/
<wrst> but on the loco stuff I hate to say it in here I'm not for sure its hardly worth the effort, I think ubuntu is becoming much less community oriented anyway
<netritious> for me it was less about ubuntu and more about community
<Unit193> Temp: 7 F (-14 C) ~ light snow ~ Windchill: -9 F (-23 C) ~ Humidity: 84%
<Unit193> :D
<netritious> wow Unit193, guess I'm living like it's Florida :)
<Unit193> wrst: I still maintain the Xubuntu community is good!
<Unit193> (And by extension, what little Ubuntustuio community there is)
<wrst> Unit193: that's all well and good but Ubuntu proper is garbage as far as their concern for community
<netritious> wrst: rarely do I recall anyone talking about ubuntu at a local meetup.
<Unit193> wrst: Depends, factions are good, factions are bad.
<netritious> *I recall ubuntu only being mentioned in passing, not as the focus of the meetup
<wrst> Unit193: I have a CLA you can sign!
<Unit193> NTY. :D
<wrst> Unit193: that kills community at a much higher level and makes locos useless
<wrst> that being said this is a good group of people :)
<wrst> netritious: what was the purpose then? :)
<netritious> mostly wrst, except that guy Unit193...idk what his deal is
<netritious> :D
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> wrst: the purpose of the meetups? to commune with each other?
<wrst> but really the hoops required just to become Ubuntu blessed loco were nuts especially for a group like this with so much geogrophy to cover
<wrst> they were obviously thinking of urban areas and not of locations like ours
<wrst> netritious: so you communed but just not about ubuntu :)
<Svpernova09> There is a login for the host if someone needs access :D
<Svpernova09> I log in and make sure it's updated when i do the rounds with the rest of my WP sites
<netritious> wrst: well yes and no...ubuntu was talked about, but wasn't really the focus of discussion, at least not what I can recall.
<netritious> hey Svpernova09
<netritious> anyone use pfsense?
<netritious> besides me
<wrst> netritious: I have thought about using pfsense :)
<wrst> so that doesn't really qualify ;)
<jshanks24> What are the benefits of being an "Ubuntu Community" official or not vs setting up an independent community that follows its own rules?
<jshanks24> Just thinking outside the box here
<Juzzy> b/c ubuntu has clout
<Juzzy> and random other community does not
<wrst> jshanks24: in reality we dont get presed cds or a banner thing for tech show type things
<Unit193> Stash.
<wrst> i think in community terms ubuntu is getting less relavent as far as true community goes, but it is no doubt the big dog still
<wrst> Unit193: exactly
<wrst> and i am admittedly a little not on team ubuntu exactly like i was at one time
<Unit193> ^ is just cranky.
<wrst> i do hope they do well but...
<wrst> Unit193: yes
<wrst> i think i may grow a neckbeard and start moaning on mailing list about mundane things no one cares about :)
<netritious> ha
<netritious> i thought everyone did that wrst
<Unit193> No, I'm hip and new, I output to IRC (just not here, dangit, ubuntulog_.)
<wrst> ha ha netritious
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-24
<netritious> wrst: moaning on a mailing list is probably the least bothersome thing you can do on the interwebs
<wrst> well I need to find something more bothersome then :)
<netritious> :)
<wrst> right now I am exploring the world of creating an Arch package, or not creating but maintaining one at least
<netritious> right now I'm pretty certain I've found the components for my pfsense boxl, although only three rj-45 and $100 over budget.
 * Unit193 does Debian packages! :D
<netritious> oh and realtek nics...still, it's not to shabby
<Unit193> I need to stop.
<netritious> Unit193: where were you when I needed help packaging snort? :D
<Unit193> Hiding?  Drinking coffee?  Making snarky comments?
<netritious> all of the above?
<Unit193> Likely.
<netritious> I'm looking at somewhere between 20-30W, +/- 5W.
<netritious> **on the firewall
<netritious> motherboard/cpu/vga: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186236
<wrst> Unit193: arch packages especially in the AUR is more a script borderline hack
<Unit193> Yep.
<wrst> nice netritious :)
<wrst> of course arch is just a borderline hack too :)
<netritious> arch is neat
<netritious> I wish I had more time for it
<wrst> well once its setup you really don't need time for it
<wrst> love it on my laptop, but... wouldn't dare set it up for someone else to use, or use on a server, etc
 * wrst flashes his router... nothing can go wrong here...
<netritious> no, I mean I just don't have time for it. I've already compressed a new ubuntu setup to a few minutes.
<wrst> ha ha undertsand completely
<netritious> I guess I could setup arch and just clone that, but why? I just don't need (or want) bleeding edge.
<netritious> I have quite a bit of ancient tech lying around to...would arch install on an old toshiba laptop? like PIII era? I will try if it does :)
<netritious> I think it's about a twelve year old laptop
<wrst> well I'm sure its possible, but not worth it when you can run debian with a 486 kernel and probably work much better :)
<wrst> well you may not need that kernel but I have before and makes a huge difference having something like debian to go to
<wrst> and flashed my router the wrong way, via wifi, didn't back it up (very stupid) and it all worked
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-26
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going?
<chris4585> wrst, I'm ok, you?
<wrst> yep doing well we just had a sudden warm up
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-28
<Ubik> cyberanger: In theory, DNS could probably be run over tor...  how efficient it would be, I'm not sure. But you could probably use TCP for everything.
<cyberanger> Ubik: there already is a built in dns resolver in tor, disabled by default
<cyberanger> Also limited to A records if I recall
<cyberanger> I'd say DNSCrypt plus bind9 or unbound (for caching) and iptables to reroute dnscrypt to tor's transparent port
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> now just to setup an SMTP relay that sends out through tor
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-29
<Juzzy> I wouldn't trust crap on tor nowdays
<Juzzy> I wouldn't be suprised if the majority of the tor nodes are .gov monitors
<Ubik> Juzzy: nah, they aren't...they're under torservers.net :)
<Ubik> so you can trust them
<cyberanger> Juzzy: that's why you still use crypto past the exit nodes
<Ubik> yep
<Juzzy> well stuff like dns isnt encrypted
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-30
<Ubik> vpn-over-tor-over-another-vpn-over-dnssec? :)
<cyberanger> Ubik: ... dnssec over dnscrypt
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-01-23
<Ubik> Well ...
<JackFrost> Deep subject.
